# 1936 Colt .38 super match



## Brady37 (4 mo ago)

Hey All,
I just joined this forum as I was kicked out of the Colt Forum for posting my pistol for sale.... I should have read the terms and agreements lol. I would love any feedback on the pistols value if anyone has any input. I was told that it had been re-blued and I know it does not have the correct grips. I am working on that now. I did order a letter from old colt to verify some things. but i do not know a lot about it other than pre war super match .38's with fixed sights are pretty rare.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would go ask at our sister site:









1911 Firearm Addicts


A forum community dedicated to 1911 firearm owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about other firearms, gun ownership, gun care, tactical firearms, small arms, optics, gunsmithing, styles, reviews, accessories, classifieds, and more!




www.1911addicts.com


----------

